# Anyone got a good skillet cornbread recipe?



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

DH & I are going camping for a week for our summer vacation, so I'm looking for a good "From Scratch" skillet cornbread recipe - thanks!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Here ya go! This is my camping recipe.

Buttermilk Corn Bread
1 cup Flour
1 cup Cornmeal (I use stone-ground)
1/2 cup Sugar
1 TBSP. Baking Powder
1/2 tsp. Salt
4 TBSP. Buttermilk Powder
Mix together until well blended. You can mix this up ahead of time and just store in a Ziploc bag.

To that add:
2 eggs- beaten
1 cup Water
4 TBSP. Melted Butter

Preheat your cast iron skillet until very hot...not smoking though.

Mix the wet & dry ingredients together. Stir just until the dry parts are moistened. Don't overmix or you'll get tough bread.

Pour batter into the GREASED cast iron skillet. Bake @ 400ÂºF for 22-25 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.

This recipe can be cooked in a Dutch Oven using a 9" cake pan in a 12" DO.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great - thanks! Is there anything I can substitute for the buttermilk powder? It's hard to get around here... Will it work if I use 1 cup milk instead of water? Thanks!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

There's cornbread and then there's cornbread -
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/cooking/392005-lets-talk-cornbread.html

You can substitute milk for the buttermilk, 1/2 cup of sugar approaches cake, some folks think it's an abomination in cornbread.

For camp cooking you can also thin the batter out for pancakes if you don't have baking utensils. Or distribute the batter about 1 inch deep into small skillets & cover with aluminum foil & coals on top. Bacon fat can be substituted for butter, and you can add an extra egg to any recipe.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for the tips and the pointer to that thread! I've got all sorts of ideas for camping meals featuring cornbread now


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Just remembered another trick, if the cornmeal is coarse it helps to soak it in the milk (even overnight in camp is OK) before you stir up the batter.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

ai731 said:


> Looks great - thanks! Is there anything I can substitute for the buttermilk powder? It's hard to get around here... Will it work if I use 1 cup milk instead of water? Thanks!


Ok, here's how to make buttermilk in a pinch. Take a 1 cup liquid measuring cup and put 1 TBSP of vinegar in it. Top off the cup with milk. Stir well and let sit for about 5 minutes or so to thicken. Viola' you have buttermilk! Use like normal.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> There's cornbread and then there's cornbread -
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/cooking/392005-lets-talk-cornbread.html
> 
> You can substitute milk for the buttermilk, 1/2 cup of sugar approaches cake, some folks think it's an abomination in cornbread.
> ...


I'm a Yankee, so I guess you could call my recipe "Yankee cornbread" wahahahaahhaha we like it a little sweeter up here! :catfight:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I figger if I'm gonna eat butter and sugar, I don't want it hidden away!

So I leave it out of the batter and take a cold stick of the best butter I can get and and run it around in the blazing hot skillet until I'm afraid I'll be sick, then in goes the batter and I scatter the white death over the top before it goes in a 400 degree oven. Oooh-ahhhhh....:lonergr: it's so crusty....


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> I figger if I'm gonna eat butter and sugar, I don't want it hidden away!
> 
> So I leave it out of the batter and take a cold stick of the best butter I can get and and run it around in the blazing hot skillet until I'm afraid I'll be sick, then in goes the batter and I scatter the white death over the top before it goes in a 400 degree oven. Oooh-ahhhhh....:lonergr: it's so crusty....


I'm gonna have to try this!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, but don't forget to run a stick around the top after it comes out of the oven until its almost gone.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My cornbread recipe is basic. 
2 cups cornmeal
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda
1large egg
3 tbls fat
enough buttermilk to make a stiff, pourable batter. 
Warm the skillet and melt the fat in 450 degree oven. 
Sift the dry ingredients together and add the wet. And bake till it starts smelling like cornbread. Let it get good and brown on top. Take it out and melt butter on top. 
Now, I Iike to substitute 1/2 cup AP flour and a couple tbs of grits. sometimes I add a couple tbs of honey.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

vicker said:


> Ok, but don't forget to run a stick around the top after it comes out of the oven until its almost gone.


Well, I'm a lost soul now...


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

ai731 said:


> Looks great - thanks! Is there anything I can substitute for the buttermilk powder? It's hard to get around here... Will it work if I use 1 cup milk instead of water? Thanks!


This will work with powdered milk. Just mix it in with your solids.

An easier way is just buy Corn Meal Mix. You can mix it up with an egg & some milk if you wish but the egg is really optional. My SIL has never used egg in her cornbread & it is always good. She just puts milk into the mix. Also a tablespoon of soy flour will substitute for the egg if you wish.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

True Southern cornbread doesn't have eggs in it! 
# 9 skillet 
bacon grease
2 cups of SR cornmeal
plus 2 tablespoons of SR white flour
1 1/2 cups of buttermilk..
Hot 450 degree oven...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I like a coarse buttermilk cornbread. Heat pan on top of a wood cook stove or over good coals. Add 1/4 cup bacon grease to a hot pan, making sure the sides are coated good, add batter, sprinkle 3 Tbs sugar to the top. Put in oven or put lid on skillet and add a few coals to lid. Of course 1/2 a pound of good bacon, fried crisp added to the batter will make any cornbread edible....James


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use solid shortening and melt the shortening in the skillet while the oven is warming, then I pour the shortening into my batter and mix it up. Pour the batter into the hot skillet and bake in the oven. I learned this years ago from my mom.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

I am looking for a cornbread recipie that's like the
Martha white yellow cornbread package mix, I have tried 
several different recipies but none turn out like hers 
and I really like it for breakfast, dinner, supper or a snack

Samm


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> I figger if I'm gonna eat butter and sugar, I don't want it hidden away!
> 
> So I leave it out of the batter and take a cold stick of the best butter I can get and and run it around in the blazing hot skillet until I'm afraid I'll be sick, then in goes the batter and I scatter the white death over the top before it goes in a 400 degree oven. Oooh-ahhhhh....:lonergr: it's so crusty....


WHite Death!! LOLound:

Kris


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

vicker said:


> My cornbread recipe is basic.
> 2 cups cornmeal
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 tsp baking soda
> ...


that is very close to my recipe, only you melt butter on top and add fat, 
I like your version, I will have to try it.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

For a soft Fluffy corn bread 
1 cup of corn meal 
1 cup of all p. flour 
1/3 cup oil
2 eggs
1 tsp. salt (kosher)
1 cup of milk 
1/2 cup whole corn 
1/2 diced green chili's or hotter if you like 
1tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
mix well and bake or in frying pan until a tooth pick comes out clean
oven temp 350
if cooking in skillet use butter in pan first about half cube and leave out the oil

For a kicked up version you can add a really good homemade Blue cheese to the batter before cooking and it's simply awesome 
Have fun cooking 
Stan


----------



## Reboopie (Sep 12, 2013)

samm said:


> I am looking for a cornbread recipie that's like the
> Martha white yellow cornbread package mix, I have tried
> several different recipies but none turn out like hers
> and I really like it for breakfast, dinner, supper or a snack
> ...


I do equal parts cornmeal and bisquick, one egg, and enough milk and oil to make it the like cake batter. I like sweet corn bread so I add brown sugar as well but it is not necessary. Bake at 350

I dont use a recipe but it turns out each time, I have been making it for years. It is easy and good. I am not sure it is like Martha White as I have not had it.


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

This is from Allrecipes. I edited the recipe for cast iron use. It's a sweet cornbread, similar to Jiffy Mix.

*BUTTERMILK CORNBREAD*

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup butter
2/3 cup white sugar
2 eggs
1 cup buttermilk
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup cornmeal 
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt

DIRECTIONS:
1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (175 degrees C). Put 8 inch cast iron skillet in oven during preheat (skillet must be hot before pouring in batter).
2.Melt butter in large skillet. Remove from heat and stir in sugar. Quickly add eggs and beat until well blended. Combine buttermilk with baking soda and stir into mixture in pan. Stir in cornmeal, flour, and salt until well blended and few lumps remain. Remove skillet from oven and brush lightly with oil or bacon grease. Pour batter into the prepared skillet.
3.Bake in the preheated oven for 25-30 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

**I substituted some regular cornmeal with a medium grind for a bit of crunch. 

**Buttermilk substitute is 1 tbsp. vinegar mixed with 1 cup milk (let sit 5 min).

View attachment 15969


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

lathermaker said:


> I'm a Yankee, so I guess you could call my recipe "Yankee cornbread" wahahahaahhaha we like it a little sweeter up here! :catfight:


I like mine sweet too but I dont use sugar in my cornbread.... thats why God made sorghum.


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

I use to buy buttermilk JUST FOR CORNBREAD. 

Found out while working on the boats, They don't buy buttermilk, that a BIG scoop of Sour Cream will give your cornbread a buttermilk taste.


----------

